# Good, Inexpensive DVD Recorder



## Fred Defender (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm an old f*rt and decidedly non-techie. I thought that I would try this forum, my thinking being that there are enough young whippersnappers (an old geezer expression) that someone will be able to steer me in the right direction:

I've got a Panasonic DMR-EH75V VHS/hard drive/DVD recorder. I believe that I paid something like $600 for it back in 2003. The current unit is actually my second one; the first one took a dump on me in the first year.

Several months ago, the DVD recorder began spitting out coasters. About two weeks ago, it produced its last usable DVD. No only will it no longer record to blank disks, it won't even recognize a previously-recorded disk.

I would like to find a reasonably-priced DVR recorder. I really like the DMR's hard drive and do not want to throw it in the trash. It's great for editing commercials out of TV shows prior to burning DVD's. The main thing that I use it for is recording music from Sirius. I dub programming from my DVR to the Panasonic's hard drive, edit out the stuff I don't want, then burn the edited program to DVD. So I'm definitely NOT a videophile (heck, I'm not even an audiophile). 

I've found tunerless DVD recorders by Funai and Philips on Amazon for less than $200. I don't really have a problem paying that for one. But before I do, I want to make sure that it will do what I need it to do. I thought that there might be some less-expensive options for me since all I need is a recorder. I figured that I could take the HDMI out of the DMR unit right into the HDMI in on the recorder.

Dumb question (remember, I'm old): Is there any way to do this on a laptop? Can I take the HDMI from the Panasonic into my computer, save the file, then use an external DVD burner to create disks that way? Since most (not all) of what I record is audio, is there an easy way to convert the audio portion of the program to MP3 or other format and save it to CD instead of DVD?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GraphicFunn (Feb 15, 2014)

I can tell you that I have had good luck using the Magnavox MDR537H DVD/HD recorders. They are priced under $300 on E-bay and some stores. The only draw back I have found is not being able to get parts for one I have. But I have an older model that is still working so they last pretty well. Hope this helps.


----------

